# MKV GLI 2.0T FSI sequential turbo????



## GLIracerChic (Mar 5, 2012)

I have the 06 GLI, 2.0T FSI. I have started doing upgrades to my car to make it quicker but it still is not where I want it. I have the Stage 2 APR, aftermarket stage 2 downpipe, exahaust, intake, and Forge aftermarket diverter valve. (I am still a Noob and learning more about my car every day but all of that was done prior to my buying the car except for the Stage 2 APR, I just had that software installed about three weeks ago.) 

Right now I am running mid to high 14's on the 1/4 mile but my boost is inconsistent (taking it to another shop this week to try to figure out why, no one seems to be able to know what's causing the inconsistency). I would love to get down to running low 12s. Here's my conundrum: 

I have put thought into replacing my turbo with a bigger turbo BUT I don't want to loose that low-end boost. A K04 would give me more of the lower-end boost but it wouldn't give me the high-end boost for the drag strip, thus allowing me to get down to 12s. And then I thought: sequential turbos! I have no idea if this is even possible, let alone what that may run. I talked to a local VW Performance shop and was told about the BSH turbo which is a bigger single turbo that will kick in about 500 RPMs higher than my current stock turbo (kicks in at 3500, BSH supposedly kicks in between 4k and 4200) and will get me to somewhere between 400 and 500 HP but runs between $10-12k and two weeks' downtime for all the upgrades and labor necessary. 

So at this point I am trying to get as much information as possible before I waste more money on something that still doesn't satisfy me (ie the stage 2 APR was a HUGE disappointment, however, I am not willing to completely dis the APR until I have my boost issue fixed). 

What is the best option for an '06 GLI 2.0T FSI to get as close to low 12s on the 1/4 mile as possible while still maintaining the lower-end boost AND being a daily driver? I have no desire to replace my block. I don't just want this faster. If all I wanted was speed, I would trade it in on a 'Vette. But that's nothing special because it would still be just as quick or slow as the next 'Vette. I want to maintain the core of what I have but upgrade performance parts to make it stand apart from rest of its kind. 

Thanks for any information you guys can provide me with!


----------



## Snaeper (Jul 3, 2009)

Wrong forum section

You'll want to check either the 2.0T FSI forum or the MkV Golf/Jetta forum.


----------

